# October 2014: "Something Wicked This Way Comes" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on October** 25th, 2014 at 7pm EST*.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Great submissions guys!


----------



## Firemajic

Voted---Wickedly difficult...Good luck poets!


----------



## candid petunia

We've had to discount a vote for casting a single vote.

Please keep in mind to vote for _three poems_.


----------



## candid petunia

Yet another vote has been discounted.


----------

